# Some places to visit?



## nate (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm acting as the Chief Recess Officer for KEEN Footwear, and I'm hoping to get some help on something. We're trying really hard to get people outside and taking "recess" from their busy lives. We started a community based website, which acts as a place to post some of your favorite spots, in order for others to find somewhere they havent' been to. I'd love it if some of you stopped by, and put a few places on the map. 

Not trying to spam anybody here, just trying to provide another way for people to get involved. Thanks for your time.

Here's the link:


KEEN – Recess

Nathaniel


----------



## jason (Sep 15, 2011)

Well, If you are still not managed to get the best place. Then it would be good for you if you use the Campground directory. They have all 50 states listing of Campground.


----------

